# (TN) Rocket-man To The Moon Qaa At Stud



## tleitch (Jan 29, 2009)

ROCKET-MAN TO THE MOON QAA AT STUD

(NFC FC AFC EAGLE RIDGE ROCKET SAM X FC AFC TOPBRASS ROXX THE BOAT)


Currently pursuing his master title and running in the SRS. We will be pursuing the FC title this coming spring.

Call for any more information T.j. Leitch 615-796-4939 [email protected]m


----------

